# 1979 BMW for Sale



## Rollback07 (Dec 30, 2021)

1979 BMW for sale. Call (606) 633-1093. Don’t know much about it but would make a good parts vehicle. $800


----------



## Rollback07 (Dec 30, 2021)

Rollback07 said:


> View attachment 1048767





Rollback07 said:


> View attachment 1048767
> 
> 1979 BMW for sale. Call (606) 633-1093. Don’t know much about it but would make a good parts vehicle. $800


----------



## Rollback07 (Dec 30, 2021)

Price reduced to $600


----------

